# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  حمل:الاداب الشرعيه والمصالح المرعية لابن مفلح / مخطوطات جامعة الملك سع

## أبو يعلى البيضاوي

الحمد لله وكفى والصلاة والسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى اما بعد:فهذه اول الغيث المدرار من نفائس مخطوطات جامعة الملك سعود جزى الله القائمين عليها خير ا الجزاء في الدنياو الآخرة على ما تفضلوا به من تراث الامة على طلبة العلم والمسلمين

الاداب الشرعيه 
والمصالح المرعية لابن مفلح 
عنوان المخطوطة:  الاداب الشرعيه والمصالح المرعيه            
المؤلف: ابن مفلح ، محمد ابن مفلح         
تاريخ النسخ: خط القرن الثالث عشر الهجري تقديرا
التاريخ المقترن بإسم المؤلف:         
رقم الصنف: 218 / أ . م
الوصف: نسخة جيدة ، خطها نسخ معتاد ، ناقصه الآخر         
الرقم العام: 2534
الوصف المادي: 123 ق 26 س 24.5 × 17 سم         
المراجع: الازهريه 3 : 656 الاعلام 7 : 238
الموضوع:     الشعائر والتقاليد والاخلاق الاسلاميه
الإحالات:     أ. المؤلف ب. تاريخ النسخ

رابط التحميل
http://www.mediafire.com/?nkr3egfqgnj



ـــــ
موقع : المصطفى من المخطوطات العربية والإسلامية

موقع : خزانة التراث العربي / موقع : ديوان السنة المسندة

----------

